# Is reactivity or dog aggression genetic?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I was wondering what others thoughts on this are? Are reactivity or aggression issues genetic or do they have a genetic component? Is this something breeders take into account at all when breeding, or is it something that you would be able to find out about the parents/grandparents/lines if you are looking at a litter or looking to pick a breeder? 
I am interested in doing dog sports, animal-assisted therapy, possibly SAR or other work that involves having my dogs in public and around people and other dogs a lot. For these activities I need to have a dog who is non-reactive around other dogs/people and can be taken in public safely. I realize that socialization and training would factor in as well but I am wondering if reactivity/aggression is partially genetic also.

I have noticed lately that more and more German Shepherds I meet are reactive or aggressive towards other dogs (or people)... So I am wondering if this is something that has a genetic basis, and if so if breeders take this into account or would even be aware of it? 
If there is a genetic component here, I would like to be able to include this in my criteria when searching for my next breeder/puppy, but I don't know whether it's something I can expect a breeder to know about the dogs in their lines or something a breeder be taking into consideration when breeding, or be willing/able to tell me about.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I would like to know the answer to this too. My girl was extremely well socialized with other dogs. We went to OB classes with other dogs, dog park visits almost daily with minimal bad experiences while playing there. 

She had her favorite dogs that she played with and there were a few aggressive dogs she would stay away from.

When she turned 7-8 months old she started to change. She would hog the ball and not let other dogs get it and she would only allow certain dogs in the doggy pool.

Now, I have to keep her on a pinch when walking and be on guard for lunging and barking when out and about in Petsmart or places that other dogs are at.

I no longer take her to the dog park.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

This is my opinion, not evidence based, but yes I think the reactivity and aggression is genetic. But like many genetic traits, environment (nature/nurture) can also help inhibit or release these traits.

We really socialized our dog at an early age, taking her out against our vet's recommendations, but come the adolescent stage - lunging and extreme protectiveness seemed to come out of no where. Our dog's father and cousins have been police dogs, so they have high drive. Stupid me, I thought these were traits you trained into a dog, but now I see these traits came with the dog.

When we had our SF Bay GSD fun day, a couple weeks ago, I was able to meet some of the dogs on this forum. One owner, after having higher energy GSD's, for her 3rd dog, searched for a breeder that produced a GSD with a mellower temperament, and she has a very sweet, almost shy dog now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I've never assumed my dogs would be good with other dogs. 
Reactivity, how I understand it, is different than aggression. 
But as a whole, GSDs aren't "into" meeting and playing with other dogs, this is my understanding of the breed and my observations when it comes to my own dogs meeting new/strange dogs.

Your (general "you", not anyone specific) reaction to that - insistence they meet other dogs nicely, or getting nervous when walking your dog, could then lead to reactivity. 

For instance, if you walk nonchalantly down the street and barely glance at the other dog, your dog ought to read your cues, and not panic or aggress. 
If you become stressed and jerk your dog away, that would create stress in your dog who may interpret your reaction as fear, and act accordingly, believing it must protect you.

So my 'gut' tells me - aggression may be common in this and other breeds. Reactivity comes from the owner's response to the (potential) aggression. IMO, reactivity is a handling issue, not a dog issue, necessarily.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I've never assumed my dogs would be good with other dogs.
> Reactivity, how I understand it, is different than aggression.
> But as a whole, GSDs aren't "into" meeting and playing with other dogs, this is my understanding of the breed and my observations when it comes to my own dogs meeting new/strange dogs.
> 
> ...



Stella reacts to dogs before I even see them sometimes. It is what it is. At Shutzhund she is "pretty good" about not making a ruckus when there are times that we pass other dogs as one dog is coming off field and another is going on. Plus she smells them as we all leave our hatchbacks open when the weather is not too hot and the crates are sometime kind of facing each other.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where's Cliff and Carmen at?


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

msvette2u said:


> I've never assumed my dogs would be good with other dogs.
> Reactivity, how I understand it, is different than aggression.
> But as a whole, GSDs aren't "into" meeting and playing with other dogs, this is my understanding of the breed and my observations when it comes to my own dogs meeting new/strange dogs.
> 
> ...



I think this is an interesting way to look at it and is similar or what I have experienced with Ridley.

Ridley is perfectly fine with other dogs once introduced correctly, gets on great with my 2 and friend's dogs. But due to being attacked so many times by loose/uncontrolled dogs, he has developed reactivity to being approached by strange dogs on-lead. For a while I was very frustrated, contacted his breeder asking why this was happening and if this was a sign of weak nerve (she didn't believe it was)... then did some private training with one of my trainers, and lo and behold, the second that dog was away from me it was like all his issues vanished. She could walk him right up to any of her dogs, loose or not, and he didn't give two spits. She handed the leash back to me, and of course, he reacted. She deducted that he'd had SO many bad experiences with me, that he no longer felt confident that I could protect us, and was thus reacting. Don't know how true or not that is, but his breeder felt similarly and felt that I needed to approach this more as a ME issue, and see where it gets me.

So far its been working out. I don't consider myself nervous or uneasy in any situation, but I do admit to being hot tempered and I can feel myself wanting to react when I see another dog approaching, because it makes me ANGRY that people cannot control their animals. I think Ridley certainly picks up on that, and does feel more threatened in those situations.

Then again, I feel the same way with Mulder, and he doesn't react to jack squat unless I ask him to. Then again, he didn't have as many bad experiences as early on in life as Ridley did. Who knows. If I had to speak honestly, I'd say Mulder has much higher nerve than Ridley. But Ridley helps compensate for this by being exceptionally biddable and easy to work with... and has a very nice temperament otherwise.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think it is genetic....thresholds playing into it.
But also the environment will make a dog reactive to others~example: kennel dogs often have barrier aggression which may carry over when not kenneled.



> IMO, reactivity is a handling issue, not a dog issue, necessarily.


I don't believe it is *due to* a handling issue, but that handler had better learn how to deal with it or it will just escalate.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I think it is genetic....thresholds playing into it.
> But also the environment will make a dog reactive to others~example: kennel dogs often have barrier aggression which may carry over when not kenneled.
> 
> 
> I don't believe it is *due to* a handling issue, but that handler had better learn how to deal with it or it will just escalate.


Yes, that is what I mean...that is, it may occur but there's things you can do to lessen it. Training would help that. Actual aggression, training may not help at all (probably would not).



> But due to being attacked so many times by loose/uncontrolled dogs, he has developed reactivity to being approached by strange dogs on-lead.


There's people say say that DA/reactivity wasn't an issue until leash laws were enforced 
I don't know as that's entirely accurate. I think about that statement though.


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

The short answer is yes, it absolutely can be genetic. Now, that is not to say that handling and socialization (or lack of) is not a contributor, it certainly can be, as well as bad experiences.

I was at a show once, discussing with the judge an upcoming litter I was looking at, and she said she wouldn't recommend it because all the females she had seen from that line were very bitch aggressive. In doing more research several others said the same thing.

Something else that can happen, and I know this is not in all lines, and is more prevalent in the working lines, and very much so in the Mals, is that females that are spayed young (6 months) have very dramatic personality changes and can become very reactive and aggressive. I don't know why it happens, but have seen it many times.

We have 1 GSDs (had 2) on our team that were career changed out of Leader Dog because they were too high drive. They are however not reactive at all. Another male on our team that came from the same breeder, Sch III titled sire, and he is not reactive in the least. They both also 'read' to kids and visit nursing homes. Both are fixed, but were over 1 year old at the time.
So, yes socialization and training are a large part of it, but genetics lays the foundation for the personality.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> There's people say say that DA/reactivity wasn't an issue until leash laws were enforced


We lived on a lake growing up with many dogs just running loose in the neighhborhood, they all got along very well, never squabbles or oops litters! When I moved out on my own, same thing, lake life/loose dogs and never any issues. The dogs didn't run off or roam much, they just stayed with their people and it was all good. I miss those days!! 


> Something else that can happen, and I know this is not in all lines, and is more prevalent in the working lines, and very much so in the Mals, is that females that are spayed young (6 months) have very dramatic personality changes and can become very reactive and aggressive. I don't know why it happens, but have seen it many times.


Interesting....Onyx was spayed at 6 mos(as was Kacie) and both are fairly dog aggressive and reactive to people.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

msvette2u said:


> There's people say say that DA/reactivity wasn't an issue until leash laws were enforced
> I don't know as that's entirely accurate. I think about that statement though.


Well then allow me to rephrase 

Ill behaved and uncontrolled dogs _period_. 

*** watch the language!! ADMIN**

If I'm remembering correctly, in the "good old days", those dogs were shot.
Gee, where have the times gone?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> We lived on a lake growing up with many dogs just running loose in the neighhborhood, they all got along very well, never squabbles or oops litters! When I moved out on my own, same thing, lake life/loose dogs and never any issues. The dogs didn't run off or roam much, they just stayed with their people and it was all good. I miss those days!!


When I first moved out to my house (in the country) I had a co-worker who had a huge shepherd cross in a town house. He was a year old and was destroying her entire place. She couldn't keep him contained. She came to work crying one day and I ended up taking him home. 

We never kept him up. He never left. Never chased a horse, chicken, another dog (unless the dog came on our property), cat, vehicle, nothing. Never chewed up anything. Never messed in the house. It was like he was 'self' trained. I can't even remember walking him on a leash. Just a big ole' lug of a dog. His only problem was when a visitor left, he'd nip them. So when people left, we held his collar. Simple.

I wouldn't dream of it now. And I honestly can't think of why I ever thought it was a good idea. I think it was because she couldn't contain him, so I never tried. I wouldn't have a dog now that couldn't be contained.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Yes, that is what I mean...that is, it may occur but there's things you can do to lessen it. Training would help that. Actual aggression, training may not help at all (probably would not).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I agree with all of this Depending how genetically aggressive a dog might be, the way its handled and/or trained would have to play a role in it. I also think that in order to have a GSD one should be a strong leader or the dog will most likely take over. As far as the leash, as far back as I can remember it was always thought that the leash caused aggressive behaviors(whether it was genetic or because of the dog reacting to the owner) was never determined.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess my main question is whether or not it's possible to use this as a criteria when searching for a breeder? Is it possible to search out lines or breedings where they may be less likely to produce reactive or aggressive offspring?




msvette2u said:


> I've never assumed my dogs would be good with other dogs.
> Reactivity, how I understand it, is different than aggression.
> But as a whole, GSDs aren't "into" meeting and playing with other dogs, this is my understanding of the breed and my observations when it comes to my own dogs meeting new/strange dogs.
> 
> Your (general "you", not anyone specific) reaction to that - insistence they meet other dogs nicely, or getting nervous when walking your dog, could then lead to reactivity.


I don't really care if my dog plays with other dogs, my previous dogs (including a Golden Retriever) had no interest in playing with other dogs but with the activities I would like to do, they do need to be able to be around other dogs calmly. In fact this is one of the parts of the therapy dog testing (meet and greet) and pretty much a requirement for being in public; if they are going to be lunging/barking whenever they see another dog it's just not going to work (they would be around other dogs during many activities such as training classes, sports competitions, in SAR work if I end up doing that, animal assisted therapy, just being out in public in general, etc...)

My current GSD is/was leash reactive towards other dogs, when I got her she would bark, growl and lunge even if she saw another dog far in the distance. This was not due to me being nervous around other dogs. I did not even anticipate or expect this behavior in the beginning (her previous owner didn't tell me she was reactive so I didn't know until I took her places.) She is not aggressive, she's actually great with other dogs off leash-- in fact she does enjoy playing with other dogs, despite the reactivity (she's initiated play with other dogs on leash, so it depends on the dog/situation). 
I have done a lot of work and training with her and her reactivity has gotten a lot better since I got her. Most of the time now she ignores other dogs and she can usually meet other dogs on leash just fine but sometimes I still need to manage her to prevent a reaction and she still will react to another dog once in a while (focus on a dog and bark) even after all the work and training. This is why I am trying to see if there is any way to reduce the likelihood of reactivity issues with my next dog. I ended up having to alter or postpone a lot of my goals with her because of her reactivity, which was unfortunately because her temperament and personality made her a great fit for them otherwise.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my guess is a lot of aggression has to do with how
the dog was raised.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I think it is absolutely genetic and if not inherited genetically, they often have the same/similar temperaments and if the mother shows a lot of dog aggression in front of the puppies in one of the biggest development stages then that will teach them from a young age. 

I would relate it to the same thing we see in pit bulls. They have short tempers, low thresholds for fight and tolerance. When they are challenged slightly it can kick them into fight and with the high fight drive quickly goes downhill.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If you are that concerned about this aggression issue, then go to a quality breeder and let them help you get your next dog. I mean you know breeders on this forum alone who have provided many families with non reactive dogs. Get in touch with them and let them help. You probably don't have the knowledge to research this yourself without risk. There are breeders whom I am sure would point you in the right direction. Seems the surest way to me. That's one of the advantages of the forum, when you have been here long enough you get a feel for who can produce the goods in the breed.
Good Luck


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't believe it is *due to* a handling issue, but that handler had better learn how to deal with it or it will just escalate.[/QUOTE]


Yes, I agree. This morning we took Stella to a local restaurant that she has been to several times already. She is now beginning to bark and lunge at some folks, but not others for no reason apparent to me. She is super friendly to people, but now and then someone rubs her the wrong way even though they don't seem to be doing anything.

This is killing me. She has been such a well socialized dog and now at 17 months her personality is really changing. This morning before taking her to breakfast I put her on the full neck pinch rather than my Ray Allen quick release pinch because I knew I could give a harder correction for lunging on the full neck pinch.

I do make the immediate correction, but I would prefer she does not go after people in the first place.

I hate that now I don't think I will take her out to as many places until I have this behavior under control. I will be hiring a private trainer in the next week or two. Expensive, but necessary at this point.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> my guess is a lot of aggression has to do with how
> the dog was raised.


Not in my girls case. Not at all.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> I think it is absolutely genetic and if not inherited genetically, they often have the same/similar temperaments and if the mother shows a lot of dog aggression in front of the puppies in one of the biggest development stages then that will teach them from a young age.


I find this very interesting, and the post about a female being spayed early, at 6 months. Clearly, as in humans too, the early development stages are so important. Unfortunately, as a consumer, we don't see the early interactions of a mother and it's pups and are left to trust the breeder. From the posts on this forum, you can really see how important choosing the right breeder can be.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> We lived on a lake growing up with many dogs just running loose in the neighhborhood, they all got along very well, never squabbles or oops litters! When I moved out on my own, same thing, lake life/loose dogs and never any issues. The dogs didn't run off or roam much, they just stayed with their people and it was all good. I miss those days!!
> 
> Interesting....Onyx was spayed at 6 mos(as was Kacie) and both are fairly dog aggressive and reactive to people.



Stella is intact, and she is now 17 months and is becoming very DA and a bit aggressive to some humans from time to time.

she has been very well socialized as we have always taken her to outdoor restaurants, dog parks etc.

In my situation, I have to go with genetics. Her life has been awesome.
She has had obedience training and Shutzhund too.

We haven't gone tracking much lately, but sometimes I let her track down our cat when he is outside. All I have to do is touch my nose and say find Coco and she is off and running on his trail.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention, my girl was spayed sometime after 2 years old. I believe it was somewhere between 3-4.


----------



## RaisingRanger (Jun 25, 2012)

Sadly so, I believe it is genetic, which means it will take a lot for my boy to change some of his behaviors. He is the sweetest angel with family and a little monster with any strangers that set foot in our property or strange dogs on walks that give him certain look longer than certain period of time. 

I even found scientific evidence: 




You breed wild foxes - those who want nothing to do with humans or will attack or bite humans - but only pick the tamest ones to breed. Only after 3 generations, aggression disappeared. After 50 generations, guess what you got? Domesticated pet foxes! You can pet and play with them like a sweet cat.

This is probably one of the biggest reasons I will consider getting a dog from a good breeder in the future. Right now we love love love our boy, for better or worse. It doesn't matter. I just need to work harder on correcting his lunging and barking behavior towards certain strangers.


----------



## RaisingRanger (Jun 25, 2012)

Stella's Mom, please keep us posted regarding how the trainer goes. I desperately need to get Ranger's lunging behavior on walks under control as well. It is such a dilemma that if I don't take him to places, he will not get the opportunity to be corrected. 

Also the pinch collar - does it work on your dog? It makes me feel so bad that I have to physically hurt him. What's worse is that he doesn't remember and forgets the correction easily. He is a very hard dog and next time he is still his normal self. I am thinking about those dominant dog collar that can take the air away from him for a second to change his focus instead of physically pinch him. Or with the same principle, an electronic collar.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Genetics CAN play a part in both DA and reactivity....but there are so many variables.....! Weakness/lower confidence levels can cause these behaviors, and that is usually genetic.....pure out and out same sex aggression or either sex dog aggression can be genetic as well, or be a result of experiences...so not every dog reactive/aggressive dog is going to be that way purely because of genetics....I have almost always had females that could be with other females, only with one exception - and this was all genetic stability, as is the exception!

I have two female lines - one litter had a DA male as a sire and I got some level of DA in a couple of the pups...but using another line as a compensating factor squished the issue in the next generation. The second female line is very dog social, and a high percentage of her offspring and next generation are non reactive.....

Start off with good genetics and stay away from uncontrollable environments like dog parks and puppy free for all play groups ....

Lee


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I believe most behavior is a combination of genetics and environment. 

In terms of leash rectivity, I don't think leash reactivity itself is genetic. However, I think there are certain traits that make a dog more likely to become leash reactive. For example, I think dogs that are easily excitable or those with fear/anxiety issues are more likely to be leash reactive, especially if they have low frustration tolerances. These are things, anxiety/fear/excitability/frustration tolerance, that any reputable breeder should be able to tell you about their dogs and how previous litters have turned out.

I feel dog aggression can absolutely be genetic. Again, it's something your breeder should be able to tell you about their dogs.

My current GSD is leash reactive (anxiety/low frustration tolerance) and has mild dog issues (lack of socialization/maybe genetic). He still does things like lure coursing and weight pull. I'd feel comfortable doing agility or SCH with him too. For the most part, he is good at events. As an example, the last lure coursing event we went to he had one 'episode' in the beginning. Once he learned why we were there, no problems. What I'd look for most is this particular breeding's success in working in different environments. If they have good focus while at work, I don't think minor-mild reactivity would prevent you from participating in most venues.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

RaisingRanger said:


> Sadly so, I believe it is genetic, which means it will take a lot for my boy to change some of his behaviors. He is the sweetest angel with family and a little monster with any strangers that set foot in our property or strange dogs on walks that give him certain look longer than certain period of time.
> 
> I even found scientific evidence: The Silver Fox Experiment - YouTube
> 
> ...




I hear you...I am right there with you. We will not be taking Stella out to restuarants again until I drill more obedience with her. She went after 2 separate people on Saturday for reasons unknown to me. She takes an instant aggressive stance with some folks and is very sweet with others. 

She is also very Dog aggressive.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

RaisingRanger said:


> Stella's Mom, please keep us posted regarding how the trainer goes. I desperately need to get Ranger's lunging behavior on walks under control as well. It is such a dilemma that if I don't take him to places, he will not get the opportunity to be corrected.
> 
> Also the pinch collar - does it work on your dog? It makes me feel so bad that I have to physically hurt him. What's worse is that he doesn't remember and forgets the correction easily. He is a very hard dog and next time he is still his normal self. I am thinking about those dominant dog collar that can take the air away from him for a second to change his focus instead of physically pinch him. Or with the same principle, an electronic collar.



Hi..I will keep you updated on her training. Just getting ready to write my Shutzhund associates for a name of a good trainer.

Don't feel bad about the hard correction...it is better than the dog biting someone and then maybe being PTS.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

RaisingRanger said:


> Stella's Mom, please keep us posted regarding how the trainer goes. I desperately need to get Ranger's lunging behavior on walks under control as well. It is such a dilemma that if I don't take him to places, he will not get the opportunity to be corrected.
> 
> Also the pinch collar - does it work on your dog? It makes me feel so bad that I have to physically hurt him. What's worse is that he doesn't remember and forgets the correction easily. He is a very hard dog and next time he is still his normal self. I am thinking about those dominant dog collar that can take the air away from him for a second to change his focus instead of physically pinch him. Or with the same principle, an electronic collar.




I found a highly recommended vetted trainer. We will begin our sessions next week.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

wolfstraum said:


> Start off with good genetics and stay away from uncontrollable environments like dog parks and puppy free for all play groups ....
> 
> Lee


Yep. Dog parks are one of the worst methods to socialize a dog that may be prone to DA/reactivity. I just left a puppy class due to the puppy free for all play groups.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Just from my personal experience with a fear reactive dog and then one on the complete opposite spectrum, I think genetics plays a huge role. As to the OP's question, I would definitely make sure any concerns or future plans with your pup are addressed with the breeder, especially regarding temperament. If you go to a good breeder that knows what they're doing, then I wouldn't think reactive or aggressive temperament should be a big concern. Defining what you are looking for and hoping to do so that they can choose the appropriate pup or litter for you would be your best bet.


----------

